# Mtd 18/46 wont shift into low range



## ShiteHawk (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey all

I recently aquired an mtd 18/46 (model number tag is rubbed off) with high/low/N/R and 7 speed shifter and I got it running but it will not shift into high range. All other gears work though it does make a clunk/click noise every once in a while when it is driving. The belt is messed up and the tensioner pulley seems to have excessive play so this might be the cause of the click but im not sure. I cant find much info online and I'm just wondering if anybody has had similar issues or if i need to take apart the trans... The trans model number is 618-0009. 

Thanks for any help


----------

